# 3DS art junk files



## Alex4U (Jan 24, 2017)

Meh, just want to share this trash i drew.
I have more, but i liked more this draws.
some draws are from Game Notes and one is from Porkyman Art Academy (aka cave story)
Bah, no more.
probably later i'll add more.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jan 26, 2017)

You should use Colors 3D! The images output resolution is bigger than on pokemon art academy.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 26, 2017)

your art is not trash, everything you can do is amazing your draws are really cool


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jan 26, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> any art is trash everything you can do is amazing your draws are really cool


What, any art is trash everything you can do is amazing?

I think i'm overthinking this so much...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 26, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> What, any art is trash everything you can do is amazing?
> 
> I think i'm overthinking this so much...


OH SORRY i write wrong
dont judge my english


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jan 26, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> OH SORRY i write wrong
> dont judge my english


No worries, it does happen sometimes xD


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

W-wait, really? o///o
Well, thanks guys (?
I'll try Colors 3D, thanks.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 26, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> W-wait, really? o///o
> Well, thanks guys (?
> I'll try Colors 3D, thanks.


yes stay drawing ^^


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks ^^u


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

Colors! 3D and Inchworm animation makes a better job than those two.

Except Comic Workshop... don't buy that one.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 26, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Colors! 3D and Inchworm animation makes a better job than those two.
> 
> Except Comic Workshop... don't buy that one.


colors 3d an inchworm animation exports the image with more resolution?


----------



## Gizametalman (Jan 26, 2017)

No... the 3DS has a set resolution. So, no program has better resolution above others.
Although, Inchworm animation can create huge pictures.
But let's say that, if you choose a 300px x 300px you will have lots and lots of  "ink" 

BUT if you choose a 2000px x 2000px picture, your ammount of "ink" will be cut.
What I'm saying is that, in Inchworm you can make big sized pictures, but you WONT be able to draw pretty much in the entire canvas, while with short pictures, you can do pretty much whatever you want.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

If you have used Colors! 3D for large periods of time, you should know that, after 3:00 hours of continous painting, you won't be able to erase your previous strokes anymore.
That's how Inchworm works.
After a "set" canvas size (don't know for sure what size) you can't draw anymore into it, nor erase anything.

I presume it has to do with the virtual memory...? stuff...?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 26, 2017)

Heh, cute. ^^


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jan 27, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> No... the 3DS has a set resolution. So, no program has better resolution above others.
> Although, Inchworm animation can create huge pictures.
> But let's say that, if you choose a 300px x 300px you will have lots and lots of  "ink"
> 
> ...


It might be memory limitations, on colors after you reach the 3 hours limit when you try to import the drawing it might import inconrrectly, resulting on missing pixels.


----------

